# Combater temperaturas extremas da região



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 22:37)

> O Centro de Ciência Viva mostra, desde ontem(2007-06-30) em Bragança, como na combinação entre novas tecnologias e ambiente pode estar a solução para combater o frio dos gélidos Invernos e o calor dos tórridos verões transmontanos.
> As preocupações ambientais são a temática deste novo espaço concebido a pensar nas características da região de Bragança, com um dos climas mais extremos de Portugal.
> O centro de Ciência Viva de Bragança custou 3, 5 milhões de euros, é o 14º de uma rede nacional e foi inaugurado ontem pelo ministro da Ciência e da Tecnologia, Mariano Gago. É constituído por dois edifícios, um antigo moinho recuperado para Casa da Seda e um novo criado a partir de uma antiga central hidroeléctrica.
> O Centro está inserido no espaço Polis, junto ao rio Fervença, e o ambiente é o ponto de partida para as diferentes experiências. As curiosidades começam na arquitectura, apresentada como inovadora, já que o edifício principal foi pensado para atingir “uma interacção óptima entre a arquitectura e as condições climáticas envolventes”, segundo o gabinete de imprensa da Câmara de Bragança, parceira no projecto.
> ...


Fonte: © O Primeiro de Janeiro


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 22:42)

> YDreams em novo Centro de Ciência Viva
> 
> Foi inaugurado no sábado (2007-06-30) o Centro de Ciência Viva em Bragança, um centro de aprendizagem que utiliza instalações interactivas da YDreams para apresentar assuntos relacionados com a ciência, tecnologia e protecção do ambiente.
> Trata-se do 14º centro da rede Ciência Viva do Ministério da Ciência, Tecnologia e Ensino Superior (MCTES) que tem como objectivo promover a educação científica e tecnológica. A concepção do núcleo expositivo esteve a cargo da YDreams , empresa que também desenvolveu as 15 instalações interactivas do centro. Através destas instalações os visitantes do centro vão poder realizar actividades como um voo virtual sobre a capital de Trás-os-Montes ou um simulador de sismos.
> Em comunicado o vice-presidente da empresa, Edmundo Nobre, refere que «o que se destaca não é a tecnologia em si, mas sim o modo como esta potencia uma interacção mais próxima entre os utilizadores e os conceitos, com conteúdos que chegam mais perto do público e estimulam a aprendizagem de forma lúdica e pedagógica».


Fonte: © iGov Local


O simulador de sismos deve ser interessante...


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2007 às 00:07)

Tenho que passar por lá, esqueço-me sempre...


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2007 às 22:37)

É de facto uma mais-valia para a cidade, e um optimo local para levarmos os nossos filhos! É uma bela maneira de, em jeito de brincadeira, os seduzirmos para a ciencia.    

Só é pena que esteja num local tão escondido que metade da população da cidade ainda não se apercebeu da sua existencia.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2007 às 22:17)

Temos mais uma estação na cidade.
A mais recente estação meteorológica de Bragança foi instalada na parte superior do Centro de Ciência Viva. No seu interior é possível ver os registos da mesma bem como alguma análise gráfica. Ainda perguntei se os registos eram publicados na net, mas a resposta foi negativa. É pena, pois, seria interessante analisar os registos daquela zona da cidade, situada mesmo sobre o rio Fervença...


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2007 às 01:25)

Dá para ver os registos históricos ou só os actuais? Como é o abrigo da estação? É mesmo uma pena não meterem esses registos na sua página web...


----------



## Brigantia (11 Out 2007 às 23:57)

Fil disse:


> Dá para ver os registos históricos ou só os actuais? Como é o abrigo da estação? É mesmo uma pena não meterem esses registos na sua página web...




Boas, recebi um mail do Centro de Ciência Viva onde referem a intenção de publicar na página web do centro os registos da estação. Aquilo que me disseram no mail é que estão a trabalhar nas condições técnicas necessárias para a publicação dos dados. De registar que não foi avançada nenhuma data.
Vamos aguardar.

Seria excelente podermos analisar os dados daquela estação devido á sua localização.


----------

